
Singapore open-sources its contact tracing app - hunter_n
https://github.com/OpenTrace-Community
======
billions
Have a look at SneezeMap.com - a crowdsourced Covid-19 symptoms map with more
than 15000 volunteers and growing. I am the dev & happy to answer questions.

